# Is there an HVAC FL license?



## roullette (Feb 28, 2008)

do you need to have a license in FL to work on HVAC units? im MA you only need a recovery lic to work on a/c units anyone know what the deal with HVAC in FL is? if you know more info then what i asked the better 

thanx


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are going to go to work for a company as a service tech you will need an EPA certification.

If you are going to work for yourself you will need a county or state license and insurance.

You will find all the info you need here :- http://www.myflorida.com/dbpr/


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry for my ignorance guys,but just curious about heating in florida.i live north of toronto.Are furnaces a must,i think we all have this preconcieved notion that it never gets below 70 in sunny fla.I would think that cooling is more a must than htg. thanks mike


----------



## AcDocCM (Apr 7, 2008)

hf05 said:


> sorry for my ignorance guys,but just curious about heating in florida.i live north of toronto.Are furnaces a must,i think we all have this preconcieved notion that it never gets below 70 in sunny fla.I would think that cooling is more a must than htg. thanks mike


Heat pumps are very common in florida, in some communities you do see some gas furnaces, oil is rarely seen in residential applications more in commercial or industrial.


----------



## fabdraftdesign (May 25, 2009)

The usual Florida heat scheme is electric resistance strip; when used with a "heat pump" then it is called "emergency heat."

The further into the peninsula you travel, the higher likelihood of this scenario. Natural gas heat below Interstate 4 is very rare.

"IN GENERAL!"


----------

